# Burton Cobra Shark Bindings



## Serg25 (Jan 17, 2010)

I found these bindings on Burton.com but you cannot buy them yet. They look exactly like the infidels. Are they different??


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Burton Cobrashark Snowboard Bindings 2011

The reason you can't get them yet is that most dealers will not receive them until Septemberish. I never demoed the Infidels, but I can tell you that the CobraSharks are good bindings. They were very comfortable. They have a great flex to them. It's actually rated 5 out of 10 on Burton's scale which is dead middle. I can't really tell you that the wing makes anything easier, but they do add comfort for sure.

The only two bindings that I like in Burton's line both have the wings. Go figure.


----------

